# 1975 BMW 2002 BODYWORK question



## 75alpina2002 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone 

I have a BMW 2002 75 and im taking it to bodyshop and was wondering if I should take out the engine and transmission to paint the engine bay. Would it be better or worse. And would it take the selling price higher or lower? What would you guys suggest/prefer.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 75alpina2002 (Jul 8, 2008)

I've posted some pictures of the car in my other Threads


----------

